# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Μαύρο μετά  το ψηφιακό σημα της DIGEA

## aze

Aγαπητοί συμφουρίτες καλησπέρα,
 Η μάνα μου ζεί σένα χωριο στη Δ.Ελλάδα και μετά την φηφιοποίηση του σήματος της τηλεόρασης από τη DIGEA έπεσε <<Μαύρο>>.
Δεν πιάνει κανένα κανάλι λόγω του ανάγλυφου της περιοχής.Το πρόβλημα πολλοί το έχουν λύσει με την εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού συστήματος ( πιάτου) με συνολικό κόστος 200-250Ε. 
Ζητώ τη βοήθειά σας και Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι υλικά χρειάζονται για τη δορυφορική λήψη των ελεύθερων Ελληνικών  καναλιών και αν είναι εύκολη η σύνδεση του εξοπλισμού και  ο συντονισμός με το δορυφόρο??
Τα χέρια μου πιάνουν αν και δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικός. Ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο για τα Ελληνικά!
Αν  η τιμή  υλικών  και ρύθμισης  τι βρίσκεται  λογική δε το  το συζητάω καθόλου.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!

----------


## moutoulos

Φαντάζομαι το οτι "δεν πιάνει" είναι με αλλαγή (καλής) κεραίας και αποκωδικοποιητή ?.

Η Digea τι λέει για τον τόπο σας ?. Εννοώ καλύπτεται γενικά σαν σήμα ?. Η δεν έχει
εκεί καν κάλυψη ?. Οχι αν πιάνει εκεί, αλλά τι δείχνει ο *χάρτης κάλυψης*.

Αν δεν καλύπτεται ... πας εδώ:
http://www.nova.gr/gr/upiresies-gia-...asi/start-pack ...
... και έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο. Ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για ... μεγαλούτσικο άτομο.

Τα ελεύθερα ψηφιακά κανάλια της Digea δεν ξέρω αν βγαίνουν "ελεύθερα" σε δορυφορική
έκδοση, νομίζω πως οχι. Αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ...

Αν υπάρχουν δορυφορικά τα ελεύθερα της Digea τότε ναι εφόσον σου υποδείξουν που 
βρίσκονται ... HotBird ή ξερω γω που, μπορείς με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό στην τιμή 
περίπου που ανέφερες, να τα πιάσεις. Βέβαια αυτό το αν σου είναι εύκολο ή οχι για να 
το κάνεις εσύ, είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## johnnkast

Μπορεις να πιασεις απο τον eutelsat 3c στις 3 μοιρες ανατολικα. 
Θελεις δεκτη με mpeg4 και να φοραει κλειδια biss για digea ...
Θα πιασεις μονο τα 8 καναλια πανελλαδικης εμβελειας και τα τρια κρατικα ΝΕΡΙΤ.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Χρειάζεσαι: 
Κάτοπτρο 80 cm για λήψη του δορυφόρου eutelsat 3B στις 3.1°E (προτίμησε αλουμινίου),
Lnb, 
Καλώδιο sat και 
Δορυφορικό δέκτη hd με δυνατότητα εισαγωγής κλειδιών biss (π.χ. edision progressiv compact).

----------


## picdev

υπάρχει δέκτης edision , έτοιμος με τα κανάλια μέσα 

απο εδώ είχα πάρει το σετάκι, το καλοκαίρι, σου δίνουν και το site που θα κατεβάσεις το "update" για να πιάνεις τα ελληνικά κανάλια 
100ε τα είχα πάρει όλα κομπλέ , κεραία καλώδιο δέκτης lnb κτλ

http://www.hellasdigital.gr/?sl=el

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Κλειδιά έχει η Edission εδώ sat-soft.net αν και όλοι με κλειδιά τους πουλάνε.

----------


## aze

> Κλειδιά έχει η Edission εδώ sat-soft.net αν και όλοι με κλειδιά τους πουλάνε.





Ευχαριστώ όλους για την ανταπόκριση.
Μένει αναπάντητο το ερώτημα αν θα μπορέσω να συντονίσω το πιάτο με το δορυφόρο ??
Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να βάλω ένα κάτοπτρο μεγαλύτερο (1,20 μ) για να έχω καλύτερη λήψη.??
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Με 1,20 σαφώς και θα έχεις καλύτερη και αδιάλειπτη λήψη.
Το πως θα το συντονίσεις είναι ένα θέμα.
Δέκτη με τηλεόραση στην ταράτσα, ένα καλό κλινόμετρο και οδηγίες από εμάς ή ψάχνοντας στο νετ και αν τα καταφέρεις έχει καλώς, διαφορετικά θες κάποιον τεχνικό.

----------


## picdev

βάλε μεγάλο γιατί όπως λένε είναι δύσκολο στη λύψη, εγώ έβαλα 90άρι και δεν προρεσα να το πιάσω,
βέβαια δεν το είχα ξανακάνει και είχα ελάχιστο χρόνο για πειράματα, αλλά έβαλα πόσα προγράμματα με το android και πάλι δουλειά δεν έκανα

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Και με 60άρι γίνεται λήψη. Αλλά γενικά συστήνεται 80άρι (για μεγαλύτερη ανοχή στην κακοκαιρία).

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> βάλε μεγάλο γιατί όπως λένε είναι δύσκολο στη λύψη, εγώ έβαλα 90άρι και δεν προρεσα να το πιάσω,
> βέβαια δεν το είχα ξανακάνει και είχα ελάχιστο χρόνο για πειράματα, αλλά έβαλα πόσα προγράμματα με το android και πάλι δουλειά δεν έκανα



Με 90άρι μια χαρά θα τον λάβεις, αλλά θέλει λίγη υπομονή και τον τρόπο που γράφω πιο πάνω, δέκτη στην ταράτσα και κλινόμετρο!
Δυστυχώς αυτά τα προγράμματα που στην ουσία είναι πυξίδες, δεν κάνουν δουλειά, αφού μια απόκλιση της μιας μοίρας να έχεις την έχασες τη δίκη!

----------


## picdev

το πρόγραμμα είχε και κλινόμετρο είχε το ένα πρόγραμμα που δοκίμασα, το έβαζες στο στο σίδερο που κρατάει το lnb  και κέντραρες.
Εσύ προτείνεις κάποιο ακριβό?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Έχω αυτό που έχει μεγάλη ακρίβεια και έτσι κάνω σωστή ρύθμιση του elevation και πιάνω με τη μια το δορυφόρο, αφού το σημαντικό είναι να βρεις το σωστό elevation.
Δοκίμασα συγκριτικά και προγράμματα σε android με διαφορετικές συσκευές, αλλά όλα είχαν κάποια απόκλιση.
Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση φυσικά να έχεις αλφαδιασμένη βάση, να βιδώσεις σωστά τα στηρίγματα έτσι ώστε να μην έχεις από εκεί κάποια διαφορά και έρχεται πανεύκολα!
Ειδικά σε κάποιες δεκάδες αλλαγές που έκανα από τις 13 στις 3 με μόνο τη διαφορά που έβαζα, αφού βάση κλπ δεν άλλαζαν, δεν χρειαζόμουν καν πεδιόμετρο, είχα κεντράρει σωστά.
Οπότε επειδή ο hotbird είναι σχετικά εύκολος σε σχέση με τις 3 μοίρες, μπορείς να κεντράρεις εκεί το πιάτο και μετά με το κλινόμετρο αν αφαιρέσεις τη διαφορά τους στην ανύψωση που νομίζω πως είναι 4 μοίρες, τον βρίσκεις για πλάκα.

----------


## picdev

γιατί να ειναι αλφαδιασμένη η βάση που ειναι βιδωμένη στο τοίχο αφού χρησιμοποιείς κλινόμετρο ?

Καλά θα φωνάξω κάποιο επαγγελματία με πεδιόμετρο για να μου το φτιάξει , πόσο να πάρει 30-40-50ε ? ολη την εγκατάσταση την έχω φτιάξει ,απλά ρωτάω απο περιέργεια.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> γιατί να ειναι αλφαδιασμένη η βάση που ειναι βιδωμένη στο τοίχο αφού χρησιμοποιείς κλινόμετρο ?



Αυτά τα κλινόμετρα δεν μετρούν την πραγματική κλήση ως προς το επίπεδο της γης, αλλά τα μηδενίζεις σε μια επίπεδη επιφάνεια και σου δείχνουν την κλήση ως προς αυτή.
Φυσικά και να μην είναι αλφαδιασμένη η βάση μπορείς να την υπολογίσεις, αλλά θέλει και αλφάδι.

----------

